# Hackintosh et satisfaction



## NestorK (5 Octobre 2016)

_*Je voulais ouvrir un sujet sur le hackintosh qui ne parle pas forcément de technique mais de ressenti en terme d'expérience. Est-ce vraiment utile ? Valable ? Pourquoi le hack ? Etc. Evidemment, vos expériences sont bienvenues pour enrichir ce thread.  *_

Mon profil d'abord : j'utilise ma machine pour faire du montage vidéo, c'est une des facette de mon métier (je réalise également). Si je suis sous Mac, c'est parce que j'aime macOS et que je suis un amoureux inconditionnel de la timeline magnétique de Final Cut Pro X.

Par le passé : j'ai travaillé (sous FCP 7) avec un Mac Pro "camion" dont j'ai gardé un souvenir emballé. Il a été vendu suite à un départ pour l'étranger. A mon retour fin 2013, je me tourne logiquement vers le Mac Pro "tube", le 6 coeurs + D500. Assez déçu de ses performances de manière générale, je m'en débarrasse un an plus tard pour un iMac 5K late 2014 "tout à fond", machine plus polyvalente qui me convient davantage mais qui se révèle parfois (et surtout : de plus en plus) frustrante.

Je précise d'abord que mes projets vont du clip institutionnel (conférence, communication en interne, "publicité" pour des groupes et régions) aux documentaires à plusieurs intervenants et à plusieurs caméras. Pas de 4K, du 1080p seulement. Pour des raisons de praticité, je bosse en natif (ce qui ne soulage évidemment pas la machine, ni mes stockages). Enfin, j'utilise un Raid 0.

Sous l'impulsion du texte de Nicolas, je me décide à convertir un PC dédié au jeu en machine de production. Petit bémol : il est équipé d'une 970 alors que FCPX favorise largement AMD et openCL. Je me décide à tenter le coup malgré tout. C'est une machine fort convenable - i7 6700K, 8 go de ram, SSD - et surtout très silencieuse (alim et gpu à ventilation semi passive, ventirad Noctua sur le cpu).

Je passe sur l'installation du hack. Pas aussi compliquée que je m'y attendais mais quelques prises de tête malgré tout, sur le son et sur iMessage. Au final, tout fonctionne ou presque.

Je me décide à tester immédiatement le hack sous FCPX. J'importe deux projets (2h pour l'un, 1h30 pour l'autre), je les termine, je les exporte. Ce sont 5 jours de travail sans l'iMac. Le constat est pour le moment sans appel.

- L'iMac est souvent bruyant avec FCPX. Le hack est d'un silence absolu, même à pleine charge.

- L'iMac parvient à atteindre les 95° sur le cpu et dépasse parfois les 100° sur le gpu (phases de rendus et d'exports) lorsque le hack à pleine charge plafonne à 68° sur le cpu et 60° sur le gpu. 

- L'iMac est rapidement mou en phase de montage (manipulation des rushs, pose et configuration des effets, passage d'un "projet" à l'autre, d'une "timeline" à l'autre), il y a de la latence. Le hack répond et reste imperturbable, même sur un projet de 2h !

- A l'export, l'iMac peine parfois à me permettre de faire autre chose, surtout lors lorsque je pousse des projets lourdement étalonnés. Le hack est encore une fois totalement imperturbable et fonctionne comme si FCP X n'était pas en tache de fond. Je peux utiliser Mission Control à foison sans aucune saccade et bosser sur autre chose.​

Bref, il est encore tôt pour tirer des conclusions mais le fait est que j'envisage la vente pur et simple du Mac. Ce qui pour moi veut tout dire. Pour le moment, en ce qui me concerne, la solution du hack est totalement valable et justifiable, même si elle est totalement figée. Car oui : j'ai conscience qu'une solution comme le hack n'est pas une solution d'avenir et qu'il me faudra certainement envisager un retour à Windows... A moins qu'Apple se décide dans un futur plus ou moins proche à sortir une machine qui me convienne.

A suivre.


----------



## Phil999 (6 Octobre 2016)

NestorK a dit:


> j'ai conscience qu'une solution comme le hack n'est pas une solution d'avenir



Et pourquoi ça ? Tant que Apple développe son OS sur x86, la fin n'est pas pour tout de suite  Le jour où Apple passera *TOUTE* sa gamme sur ARM (y compris les plus puissants comme l'iMac 27 haut de gamme et le Mac Pro, ce qui est à mon avis dans l'état actuel des choses peu probable) *ET* qu'ils abandonnent complétement les Mac x86 vendus à ce jour, *LA* on pourra commencer à s'inquiéter. Mais ça n'arrivera pas avant 10 ans, dans *l'hypothèse* que ça arrive un jour... Au pire des cas le Macbook pourrait passé sur ARM, mais le Mac Pro, j'ai des doutes... Enfin bref, tout ça pour dire que mis à part cette hypothétique "menace", il n'y a pas d'autres épées de Damoclès brandi au dessus de la tête du hackintosher. Il y aura toujours des patch ici et là pour adapter le système à nos besoin (thanks à la communauté <3 ) La preuve en ait que Sierra tourne parfaitement chez quasi tout le monde (moi y compris).

Sinon pour revenir au sujet, moi je suis passé sur hackintosh parce que le matos peu fiable, inupgradable, dépassé et hors de prix de Apple me gonflait. Je voulais un machine puissante, avec des composants et technologies récents, upgradable, fiable et facilement réparable, qui répond à mes besoin en MAO (musique), un peu de photoshop et vidéo/after effects et dual boot Windows 10 pour pouvoir jouer aux derniers jeux en ultra.

Après un an d'utilisation intensive et quotidienne, je ne peux qu'affirmer que mon hackintosh est la meilleure machine que je n'ai jamais eu à ce jour, loin devant mon ancien iMac 27 qui a tenu 5 ans. Il est hyper silencieux, solide, fiable, fluide, stable, réactif, puissant, polyvalent, que ce soit sur Windows 10 ou Mac OS. Zéro crash, lag ou bug. Mac OS tourne comme un charme pendant des heures durant. Tout les ports fonctionnent (audio, USB,...) wifi, bluetooth, iStat Menus, TRIM, démarrage en 20s, Time Machine, mise en veille, etc... J'ai pas testé iCloud, iDrop, iMessage, iChépakoi, car j'en ai aucune utilité, mais sinon tout tourne parfaitement bien. Perso, après avoir gouté à ça, je ne pourrais plus jamais revenir en arrière.


----------



## flotow (15 Octobre 2016)

J'ai possédé un MBP 2006 puis a été remplacé par un MBP 2011. Ce dernier a été touché par deux fois par les soucis de carte graphiques. Traitant des photos venant d'un D800, j'ai cherche à avoir une machine plus puissante.

Je me suis tourné vers un hackintosh (6700k / GTX 980) et tout est extrêmement rapide.
Je n'ai pas eu de Mac aussi récent que le hack, mais je ne pense pas être capable d'obtenir la même chose pour un prix similaire !

J'ai aussi un 2ème SSD sur lequel j'ai W10 pour jouer a GTA 5 dans d'excellentes conditions.

Seules quelques MAJ me causent quelques temps morts, mais c'est une fois tout les quelques mois.


----------



## Karamazow (18 Octobre 2016)

Salut Flotow,

Depuis combien de temps as-tu ton Hackintosh ?

Quel était la version d'OSX initiale installée, et comment as-tu fait les MàJ mineures/majeures ? Clean Install ? ou mise à jour classique mais avec possibilité de revenir en arrière avec un clone ?

Merci d'avance pour ton retour d'expérience


----------



## LedZeFred (27 Octobre 2016)

J'ai construit mon premier Hackintosh en 2013, je l'ai largement modifié en 2014, et mis à jour cette année en El Capitan 10.11.6, je suis entièrement d'accord avec le post de Phil999, c'est la meilleure machine que j'ai eu ! Et j'ai eu beaucoup de iMac Apple, le gros avantage avec mon Hackintosh c'est que je peux l'ouvrir pour le dépoussiérer, et si j'ai une pièce qui lâche, (Carte mère, carte vidéo, HDD ...) ça sera facile et peu cher à réparer, pas une galère infernale comme un iMac collé ! Pour ce qui est du rapport prix / performances c'est imbattable, j'ai un Geek Bench de 3996 en Single-Core Score et 12669 en Multi-Core Score, et j'en ai eu pour 1200€ de pièces ! De plus la fiabilité est totale, comme Phil999.


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2016)

Beau témoignage qui montre encore comment Apple est à la ramasse sur le matos ...

Profites-en bien, et le nombre de gens sur Hack ne peut que progresser.


----------



## yopbox (29 Octobre 2016)

NestorK, merci pour ce témoignage fort encourageant d'autant plus que je travaille quotidiennement sur FCPX.

Peux-tu partager la liste complète des références des composants de ton hackintosh stp ?


----------



## rizoto (29 Octobre 2016)

Perso, fin 2015, l'ecran de mon imac a rendu l'ame. Les tarifs apple etant ce qu'ils sont et une envie de jouer dans des conditions correctes m'ont fait reswitcher.
J'ai achete des composants dans l'idee d'essayer le hackintosh. Tout s'est tres bien passe. Il y a pas mal de forums comme tony86 qui aide pas mal.
par contre on perd un peu la tranquilite d'esprit. C'est cool d'essayer mais je ne suis pas reste dessus...  Du coup j'utilise windows 10 même si je le trouve toujours inferieur a Os10... J'envisage en ce moment un retour sur Linux. les interfaces ne sont pas au niveau mais ca permet de garder son metriel plus longtemps... 

Donc hackintosh oui ca fonctionne, mais sur une machine de "prod" ou importante, je suis sceptique


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2016)

rizoto a dit:


> Perso, fin 2015, l'ecran de mon imac a rendu l'ame. Les tarifs apple etant ce qu'ils sont et une envie de jouer dans des conditions correctes m'ont fait reswitcher.
> J'ai achete des composants dans l'idee d'essayer le hackintosh. Tout s'est tres bien passe. Il y a pas mal de forums comme tony86 qui aide pas mal.
> par contre on perd un peu la tranquilite d'esprit. C'est cool d'essayer mais je ne suis pas reste dessus...  Du coup j'utilise windows 10 même si je le trouve toujours inferieur a Os10... J'envisage en ce moment un retour sur Linux. les interfaces ne sont pas au niveau mais ca permet de garder son metriel plus longtemps...
> 
> Donc hackintosh oui ca fonctionne, mais sur une machine de "prod" ou importante, *je suis sceptique*


Et tu as bien raison : on n'a déjà que peu de garanties à utiliser un système sur un matériel prévu pour, alors en rajouter avec des bidouilles, sur un système totalement incontrôlable, c'est prendre de gros risques. Ou alors, on a tout en double, donc un second hackintosh de secours.

Je viens de voir les prix des derniers MBP (_gasp !_) et là, je crains que cela ne scelle ma décision de laisser tomber macOS. Et macOS se prête trop mal aux bidouilles, in fine, pour m'ennuyer à chercher à créer un hackintosh [ou alors pour une version minimale, juste pour iTunes et mes iAppareils].

[Je serais moins sévère que toi quant aux interfaces sous Linux, qui ont fait des progrès intéressants (de mon point de vue tout subjectif, bien sûr)].


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Et tu as bien raison : on n'a déjà que peu de garanties à utiliser un système sur un matériel prévu pour, alors en rajouter avec des bidouilles, sur un système totalement incontrôlable, c'est prendre de gros risques. Ou alors, on a tout en double, donc un second hackintosh de secours.
> 
> Je viens de voir les prix des derniers MBP (_gasp !_) et là, je crains que cela ne scelle ma décision de laisser tomber macOS. Et macOS se prête trop mal aux bidouilles, in fine, pour m'ennuyer à chercher à créer un hackintosh [ou alors pour une version minimale, juste pour iTunes et mes iAppareils].
> 
> [Je serais moins sévère que toi quant aux interfaces sous Linux, qui ont fait des progrès intéressants (de mon point de vue tout subjectif, bien sûr)].



Je me demande combien d'utilisateur de hackintosh ont une machine Apple a cote... 

Tiens je vais ouvrir un post sur Linux!


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2016)

rizoto a dit:


> Je me demande combien d'utilisateur de hackintosh ont une machine Apple a cote...
> 
> Tiens je vais ouvrir un post sur Linux!



Ce ne serait pas idiot, surtout de présenter des distribs qui se rapprocheraient le plus d'OS X ... Met un lien ici si tu le fais.


----------



## mp_ (31 Octobre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Et tu as bien raison : on n'a déjà que peu de garanties à utiliser un système sur un matériel prévu pour, alors en rajouter avec des bidouilles, sur un système totalement incontrôlable, c'est prendre de gros risques. Ou alors, on a tout en double, donc un second hackintosh de secours.
> 
> *Je viens de voir les prix des derniers MBP (gasp !) et là, je crains que cela ne scelle ma décision de laisser tomber macOS. Et macOS se prête trop mal aux bidouilles, in fine, pour m'ennuyer à chercher à créer un hackintosh [ou alors pour une version minimale, juste pour iTunes et mes iAppareils].*
> 
> [Je serais moins sévère que toi quant aux interfaces sous Linux, qui ont fait des progrès intéressants (de mon point de vue tout subjectif, bien sûr)].



C'est d'autant plus difficile sur une machine portable où tu ne peux pas choisir tous les composants à l'envie. C'est mon gros problème en ce moment : que ferai-je quand mon MBP tombera en rade ? Racheter une machine à 2000 euros équipée avec des composants d'avant dernière génération ? Certainement pas. Les XPS de chez Dell semblent bien sympa, mais la hackintoshisation de ces machines n'est vraiment pas simple, sans compter qu'on doit composer avec une machine au dessin quelconque, et avec un clavier Windows ...

Enfin bon, je vais déjà finir mon Hackintosh fixe avant de passer à la suite (news dans la semaine normalement, d'ailleurs )


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2016)

J'ai cru lire au contraire que les derniers XPS devenait des machines pas trop dures à passer en hackintosh ... faudrait savoir !


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai cru lire au contraire que les derniers XPS devenait des machines pas trop dures à passer en hackintosh ... faudrait savoir !


C'est tout le problème : obtenir des informations fiables. D'autant que, contrairement à Linux, tu ne peux pas trop t'amuser à regarder le code pour essayer de trouver une solution à tes soucis.



melaure a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas idiot, surtout de présenter des distribs qui se rapprocheraient le plus d'OS X ... Met un lien ici si tu le fais.


elementary OS est plutôt réussie et je l'ai utilisée quelque temps. Cependant sa mise à jour de version en version n'est pas automatique et ça a fini par me lasser.
En fait, je ne cherche pas après un pseudo-macOS mais simplement un système fonctionnel et bien pensé, bien fagoté. Ces derniers temps, j'utilise une Ubuntu et une KUbuntu. Cette dernière me plaît bien.

De même que l'on conseille en général aux utilisateurs de Ouinedoze d'oublier ce dernier quand ils arrivent sur macOS, de même je conseillerais d'oublier macOS le jour où l'on passe à autre chose : sans cela ce ne peut être que frustrant et décevant.
Le plus difficile pour certains sera de s'ébrouer un peu pour faire tomber des années de marketing destiné à faire croire que seul Apple innove, opére des choix judicieux et _courageux_ (douce rigolade) etc. Ils font des choses bien mais ce ne sont pas les seuls et d'autres visions ne sont pas à négliger.
C'est un peu comme les idiomes : on en a toujours un préféré mais parler d'autres langues est une bonne chose [le plus bel exemple est Conrad, qui a publié essentiellement dans sa _troisième_ langue...]


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2016)

Quand je dis dans le style du Mac, c'est le sens produit bien fini, par forcément look identique (je préfère sans flat-design). Quand aux habitudes, j'en suis à 20/25 OS alors ... 

Sinon je peux aussi revenir à Amiga OS mais le matos est très cher à cause de la très faible production ...


----------



## mp_ (31 Octobre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai cru lire au contraire que les derniers XPS devenait des machines pas trop dures à passer en hackintosh ... faudrait savoir !



Les tout derniers sont Kaby Lake, donc déjà, c'est mort 

Pour les précédents, j'avais lu un sujet sur Tonymacx86 où il était clairement spécifié qu'il y avait un risque de briquage de la machine en cas de mauvaise manip


----------



## HDDD (1 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Et tu as bien raison : on n'a déjà que peu de garanties à utiliser un système sur un matériel prévu pour, alors en rajouter avec des bidouilles, sur un système totalement incontrôlable, c'est prendre de gros risques.



C'est bien mal connaitre le monde de l'hackintosh... Tout ce que tu dis n'est que apriori. 
Ca fait un an que je suis sur hack (contre 5 sur iMac), le constat est le même: aussi stable et sécuritaire l'un comme l'autre. La seule précaution à avoir pour le hack, c'est de ne pas se jeter sur les MAJ comme un teubé mais attendre les premiers retours.


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2016)

HDDD a dit:


> La seule précaution à avoir pour le hack, c'est de ne pas se jeter sur les MAJ comme un teubé mais attendre les premiers retours.


C'est valable pour tous les os...




HDDD a dit:


> le constat est le même: aussi stable et sécuritaire l'un comme l'autre.


Haha, t'as trop traîné sur le site d'apple


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2016)

"Sécuritaire" ? Je dirais plutôt "sûr".

Quant aux _a priori_ : il me semble que les forums regorgent de questions _a posteriori_ qui invitent à une certaine prudence...


----------



## HDDD (1 Novembre 2016)

rizoto a dit:


> Haha, t'as trop traîné sur le site d'apple



Comprends pas


----------



## HDDD (1 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> "Sécuritaire" ? Je dirais plutôt "sûr".
> 
> Quant aux _a priori_ : il me semble que les forums regorgent de questions _a posteriori_ qui invitent à une certaine prudence...



Bien sûr qu'il faut être prudent. Comme je l'ai indiqué, il faut faire attention aux MAJ et voir les premiers retours. Sinon tout tourne nickel, et je suis très loin d'être le seul...


----------



## nicolasf (8 Novembre 2016)

NestorK a dit:


> Ce sont 5 jours de travail sans l'iMac. Le constat est pour le moment sans appel.



Je n'ai jamais utilisé d'iMac pour bosser, mais je retrouve totalement ton expérience ! 

C'est bien simple, il n'y aurait pas de disque dur dans mon hackintosh, je ne saurais même pas qu'il tourne si l'écran reste éteint. Même en plein export FCP, il est parfaitement silencieux et à peine tiède. C'est vrai que c'est très impressionnant, les progrès de ce côté sont indéniables. 

On a pris un peu de retard sur la série des hackintosh, mais on y reviendra, c'est promis. Je ferai un bilan général justement, et je dois dire que dans l'ensemble, je suis très satisfait. J'ai quelques points agaçants ici ou là (l'heure qui se dérègle, les ports USB qui suffisent pas à charger un iPad, toujours quelques soucis de veille et extinction), mais rien de rédhibitoire. Et il tourne tous les jours de la semaine presque sans exception depuis bientôt trois mois.

Il faut encore que je le mette à jour à Sierra avant d'écrire ce bilan… Non pas que ce soit impossible ou même difficile _a priori_, mais la vérité, c'est que je ne suis pas très motivé. El Capitan fonctionne encore très bien et je n'ai aucun logiciel incompatible pour le moment.


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2016)

Merci Nicolas, on attend la suite avec impatience !!!

Et pourquoi ne pas le passer en full SSD ?


----------



## nicolasf (8 Novembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas le passer en full SSD ?



Une histoire de prix, tout simplement. 4 To en SSD, c'est pas facile aujourd'hui…


----------



## Karamazow (8 Novembre 2016)

Super intéressant ce feedback ! Ce que je redoute de mon côté c'est que Apple se tourne vers les architectures ARM rendant impossible la constitution de futurs hackintosh à base Intel ...


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Une histoire de prix, tout simplement. 4 To en SSD, c'est pas facile aujourd'hui…



2 To ne te suffirait pas ?


----------



## nicolasf (8 Novembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> 2 To ne te suffirait pas ?



Il me sert à stocker pas mal de choses, notamment les projets vidéo de MacG et une sauvegarde TimeMachine. Je suis déjà au-delà de 1,5 To occupés, donc non…

Et puis le premier prix en 2 To, c'est un peu en dessous de 600 € actuellement. Ce disque 4 To m'a couté six fois moins, en gros.


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2016)

Le silence absolu ça se paye !   

Mais je comprend le problème du budget, dans mon iMac 2011 je me suis limité à un MX200 de 1 To et un WD Blue de 3 To. J'entends très peu le DD néanmoins ... plutôt efficace ces DD à 5400 tr/m


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2016)

Même le staff de macg utilise hackintosh....
Ca laisse sans voix!


----------



## nicolasf (8 Novembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Le silence absolu ça se paye !
> 
> Mais je comprend le problème du budget, dans mon iMac 2011 je me suis limité à un MX200 de 1 To et un WD Blue de 3 To. J'entends très peu le DD néanmoins ... plutôt efficace ces DD à 5400 tr/m



Oui, ça se paye et je compte bien mettre ce disque à la retraite dès que je peux. En attendant, je fais avec.


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2016)

Après on est aussi parfois un peu extrême avec le silence. Rallume un bon Quadra 950 à coté ..


----------



## thunder72fr (14 Novembre 2016)

Présentation de mon iMac 5K:


----------

